# I'll just put this here



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Spreading to word of peace

http://www.yesimright.com/woman-hit...-muslims-are-peaceful-what-they-did-next-omg/


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

"Please do not make posts about politics, sexual orientation or religion that have little to do with the outdoors or wildlife. Experience tells us that these threads too often become heated, offensive and detrimental to the forum."

This is taken directly from the forum rules.

Thanks .


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Two women hitchhiking anywhere in the US or middle east is not the smartest thing to do. ( I like to hunt elk)


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for putting in that you like to hunt elk, that kept it outdoor related.


----------

